# Ethanol treatment for thyroid cysts?



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, I have benign multinodular goiter with this big old cyst on one side. I had it drained and a bunch of biopsies of nodules done and all was benign. My hormone levels are normal. But now this > 4 cm long bugger of a cyst has refilled. It feels like pressure on my throat and a choking feeling (I gag and cough) when I lift my arms up above my head. Sometimes it is a little sore. I can swallow fine and it may affect my breathing a little bit, but it doesn't really bother me. I only noticed that my breathing felt clearer after it was last drained. But as it grows in size, I get used to it or something. I don't sense it now.

Anyway, my doctor had said that if it gets "too uncomfortable", I should have half of the thyroid removed. But I wondered if anyone knows about the ethanol treatment to stop cysts from refilling?

Now that the cyst is back it is uncomfortable, but I'm not sure if it is more uncomfortable than the surgery. If I only have half of the thyroid removed, then the other half should take care of my hormone needs correctly, right? Like an airplane can fly on one engine?

They also looked at another solid nodule that sort of freaked me out by how it looked. They looked like calcifications to me. And that kind of freaked me out. I'm pretty sure that nodule was biopsied before, but the uncertainty of it freaked me out.

Anyway, I should have probably waited to post here until I speak to the endocrinologist (I don't see her until July 19!!!!) But I'm kind of freaking out about it today even though it isn't that big a deal and everything will be fine... blah, blah, blah. Still it made me feel kind of icky looking at those ultrasound images and now I feel like going to bed with my teddy bear after inspecting my neck meat so closely! Haha Thanks for listening.

:anim_03: :a1Thyroid:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Hi, I have benign multinodular goiter with this big old cyst on one side. I had it drained and a bunch of biopsies of nodules done and all was benign. My hormone levels are normal. But now this > 4 cm long bugger of a cyst has refilled. It feels like pressure on my throat and a choking feeling (I gag and cough) when I lift my arms up above my head. Sometimes it is a little sore. I can swallow fine and it may affect my breathing a little bit, but it doesn't really bother me. I only noticed that my breathing felt clearer after it was last drained. But as it grows in size, I get used to it or something. I don't sense it now.
> 
> Anyway, my doctor had said that if it gets "too uncomfortable", I should have half of the thyroid removed. But I wondered if anyone knows about the ethanol treatment to stop cysts from refilling?
> 
> ...


Well; you have been busy! That is for sure. Was there a recommendation that came with the sonogram results?

Can you get on cancellation list to see your endo sooner?

It sounds like maybe you might have some things going on other than cysts. Dang!

It is natural to be upset. This stuff just comes out of the blue and wham; you feel like your whole world has been turned upside down and in a way it has been.

Sending you lots of caring hugs,


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry all of this is going on in your life. I hope you'll get in sooner to the doctor. I've been flying on 1 engine for over 20 years w/o meds. For the first 15 it was fine, the last 5 not as great. Maybe if I had taken the synthroid I might not be bailing from the cockpit now! I am hoping you'll have some answers soon.

You know, our "neck meat " is a pretty big deal even when things are ok. When things are going awry, it is nerve wracking. Lots of help here, hang in there. :hugs:


----------

